# Dubai Marina Diamond Towers - extremely cheap, why?



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all,

I am looking for an apartment close to Media City.

I just found a 400 sq ft studio in Diamond 1 Marina, 40K pa.

Seems lie cheap for Marina, anyone saw the towers or any ideas?

Best,

Ugur


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The build quality is a bit poor, I think you could get a studio in a nicer building for a similar price. They're in a good location though.


----------



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> The build quality is a bit poor, I think you could get a studio in a nicer building for a similar price. They're in a good location though.


Many thanks Gavtek,

Yes I was able to find a lot of ads within 40-50K range in the following towers, I'd appreciate to hear any comments on those?

Royal Oceanic
Zumurud
DEC
Al Yass
Marina Crown

Cheers,

Ugur


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

uozer said:


> Many thanks Gavtek,
> 
> Yes I was able to find a lot of ads within 40-50K range in the following towers, I'd appreciate to hear any comments on those?
> 
> ...


Royal ocenic is ok
Zumurud is ropey
DEC is also ropey but has nice facilities
Al Yass is beautiful but expensive (original six)
Marina Crown is built ok, but is a bit out of the way


----------



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Royal ocenic is ok
> Zumurud is ropey
> DEC is also ropey but has nice facilities
> Al Yass is beautiful but expensive (original six)
> Marina Crown is built ok, but is a bit out of the way


perfect, thanks


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Check out Sulafa Tower, it just opened and is on the east end of the marina (not on the water) near Ocean Heights and the Carrefour Express. The views aren't that great due to being surrounded by other buildings, but the 1-BR apartments are rather large at 1,280 square feet and there are plenty advertised for 55,000.


----------

